# Is Mattila a 'good' Tatiana?



## spaceace27 (Dec 7, 2008)

Much to my dismay, I haven't been able to find any indication of how any of her previous performances in this role (if they do, in fact, exist) have been. Would any of you be available of reviews/opinions on this matter. My only previous experiences of the role consist of Anna Samuil's somewhat recent turn in Salzburg, and Renee Fleming's recent turn at the Met, so I'm somewhat of a novice when it comes to 'getting' the piece, but that's another matter.
Cheers


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Karita's letter scene...


----------

